# Electrician death related to Electrocution at University of Madison-Wisconsin



## dvsDave (Jul 27, 2011)

Dane County Heavy Rescue personnel set up a rope system to bring an electrician down from above the concert hall stage at UW Humanities building after they were called at 4:15pm Tuesday. 

The medical examiner has stated this morning that the electrician died from electrocution, the victim's identity has not been released to the public. 

More details here: Medical Examiner Confirms Death Related To Electrocution - Education News Story - WISC Madison


----------



## farmerjo1111 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting this, I hope it is no one that I know.


----------



## shiben (Jul 27, 2011)

farmerjo1111 said:


> Thank you for posting this, I hope it is no one that I know.


 
The identity of the victim is released in the link above.


----------



## sarahsliefie (Jul 27, 2011)

WOW! I was right across the road then. I had no idea. my heart goes out!


----------



## tjrobb (Aug 1, 2011)

Whoa, I worked (granted, for a Summer semester) there a while back. Too tragic.


----------

